# A Diesel photo post.



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Diesel is a gorgeous boy! Love the face in the last pic


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What a beautiful boy.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Diesel is simply stunning!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is one of the most handsome dogs I have ever seen. I would love to find one like him.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,he is so handsome!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What a fine figure of a dog Diesel is! He is sooo handsome, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

He's a HUNK! Beautiful face!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow.. He is really a beauty! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I just love that handsome boy!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!! :--crazy_love:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous!
I love the first picture, second picture, and the third picture, and well I guess you get the idea.
He really is a beautiful boy with a wonderful smile!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't come up with any new descriptive words for Diesel. They have used them all. Gorgeous, beautiful, handsome. : )


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh what a handsome boy you have!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Would love to run my fingers through his coat!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Diesel is one very handsome boy. I'm sure he takes good care of his baby sister.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I know a word that hasn't been used...WOW (in a GOOD way)


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Was hoping you would post some Diesel pics--he is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just love that Diesel, always have


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

One of my favorite dogs on GRF! Your Diesel and Emma's Harry should get upgraded to some sort of honorary Golden status here since they have so many fans!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have known several GS's but I have to say Diesel is stunning!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

You know you could post the same pictures of him everyday, and I wouldn't complain! Diesel is just gorgeous!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always been a Diesel fan! What a hunk!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just love Diesel, he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a looker your Diesel is, and I remember that he's the perfect protective big brother for Willow


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. He's got to be one of the most handsome GSD's I've ever seen. My hubby used to show and train GSD's back in South Africa, and he was very impressed with your boy. He looked so tiny as a pup. How sweet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> I can't come up with any new descriptive words for Diesel. They have used them all. Gorgeous, beautiful, handsome. : )


How about A Most Superior Specimen of Canine Perfection?
Sounds about right to me! 

Lisa, he is absolutely stunning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so in love with Diesel. When I almost brought the GSD/Husky mix home, Diesel came to mind!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone. I'm sure if he could Diesel would blush under all his fluff!

Diesel and Harry are Goldens in disguise!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, be still my heart :heartbeat
I need a new adjective book, too, lol!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Handsome, handsome, handsome! He so reminds me of my first GSD, Khan, who was long-haired, as well - black and silver. Diesel is the man!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

My fave is picture five - he looks so elegant - what a beautiful dog.


----------

